# Are the spots running yet?



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello, I was down at cherry grove 2 weeks ago and the spots had not started running. I am thinking about coming down to springmaid this weekend. Have the spots had any good runs yet?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I fished Springmaid over the weekend, there was a soft Spot bite during the morning on Saturday and Sunday. Not a real run but, a decent bite. Hope this helps.


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

abass105 said:


> I fished Springmaid over the weekend, there was a soft Spot bite during the morning on Saturday and Sunday. Not a real run but, a decent bite. Hope this helps.


Hey abass,where were you fishing on the pier last week? I was there Wednesday and part of Thursday. OWere you the guy that was fishing the T with a little boy ( your son?).
ETF


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ihope so headed to springmaid on fri will report when get back.The water temps should begoing down and the right wind could make a it happen.:fishing:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Eattheflounder said:


> Hey abass,where were you fishing on the pier last week? I was there Wednesday and part of Thursday. OWere you the guy that was fishing the T with a little boy ( your son?).
> ETF


I was fishing Springmaid, but not the T. I was more down near the surf. I did pretty well on whiting during the week and Spots on the weekend. I heard from a friend they did well Monday morning on Spots but not too much yesterday.


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Thinking about coming down next weekend. Hopefully the spots will still be running!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

They should be around another week or two easy.

ETF


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Folks, the SPOTs are GONE, ran WEEKS ago, sorry, along with Sandy & the Nor'easter afterwards...


----------

